# Cat + Christmas Tree



## Wild Bill Slingshots (Nov 23, 2014)

This is Francis the cat's first Christmas.






-Wild Bill


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Well behaved cat. My wife's cat took down the christmas tree 3 times the first christmas!!!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Even the dog can get in the Christmas spirit!!!


----------

